# Want Kroot metal and plastic, Have SM, SW's, Inquisitor, Orks, and CSM trade.



## StormBringer328 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm looking for various Kroot. Metal shapers, painted is fine. Plastic Kroot new on sprue. Metal hounds, and one weapon platform beast dude. 

For trade I have sm, space wolves, orks, and csm. Some older metal IG and Inquistor henchmen and such.


----------

